# Toronto friends! Lets plan a playdate!!!!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im talking a huge GRF play date somewhere in the GTA!!!! Summer is approaching... we can plan loads in advance and make a whole day of it!  We could do it sometime in July/August. Some places we could all meet are in the Beaches (queen st east) Clairview conservation area (north on the 427 on highway 7) OR we could rent out a place with a dog pool  

What do you all think? We've lived here for a year in august and still haven't met up with any Toronto grf friends  Lets plan something!!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Wonderful idea!! 

Greenwood Conservation Area has a great leash free area, trails and river which is a lot of fun for for dogs.

The winter photos in my signature are taken there.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I don't live in Toronto but in stoney creek I would totally make the trip up to meet some grf friends in the area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I know a place with a dock dog pool, and agility field we could rent.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like fun! 

Millie's Mom - do you mean K9 Central?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

For the K9 pool or something there is a place just north of vaughn, at maplelane farm. I didn't know K9 central had a pool.. that's awesome as well!


----------

